# Ati Tool and X800XT problems



## danstar25 (May 9, 2005)

I am unable to get higher than 554 core and 533 mem. That core speed I understand is very good, however, the mem is way too low as to what I have seen other cards of this same type achieving. I have the vivo card with the samsung mem GC16. Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## danstar25 (May 13, 2005)

I am assuming that this is an inappropriate thread, being that I have not had a reply.


----------



## Marholl (May 14, 2005)

wtf That core speed I understand is very good, however, the mem is way too low as to what I have seen other cards omg is it ati or me


----------

